# Linksys Router WRT54G



## soccerdude

Hi, I have a Linksys WRT54G and I was going through the ip address they gave me to do any changes I want to do and I have a couple of questions.  

I have an option for a wireless channel and right now it is on 2.437GHZ but it can go until 2.462GHZ.  If I put it to 2.462GHZ would I be able to go more far?  

Another question is for the wep encription.  Right now it is on 64 bits and 10 hex digits.  But it can go 128 bits and 26 hex digits.  Would it make a difference if I make it go up until 128 bits and 26 hex digits for encription?  

Another question is on the transmition rate.  Right now it is set to auto but I can make it go up to 54Mbps.  Would my speed be faster if I put it to 54Mbps?  

What is CTS Protection Mode because right now it is disabled but I can put it on auto and what does it do?  

Also where can I find the latest firmware... that is if I need to get it upgraded.

And also what is DHCP and DHCP renew?  Does it have to do with my ip address?  

Thanks


----------



## Trizoy

soccerdude said:


> Hi, I have a Linksys WRT54G and I was going through the ip address they gave me to do any changes I want to do and I have a couple of questions.
> 
> I have an option for a wireless channel and right now it is on 2.437GHZ but it can go until 2.462GHZ.  If I put it to 2.462GHZ would I be able to go more far?


No, just off channels which might be congested from cell or home wireless phones...




soccerdude said:


> Another question is for the wep encription.  Right now it is on 64 bits and 10 hex digits.  But it can go 128 bits and 26 hex digits.  Would it make a difference if I make it go up until 128 bits and 26 hex digits for encription?


Yes it would make a difference.. longer password. Are you really worried someone is going to crack your PW?



soccerdude said:


> Another question is on the transmition rate.  Right now it is set to auto but I can make it go up to 54Mbps.  Would my speed be faster if I put it to 54Mbps?


No auto mode will go to the fastest mode available... If 54 is possible, it will go that hi.



soccerdude said:


> What is CTS Protection Mode because right now it is disabled but I can put it on auto and what does it do?


CTS protection mode is basically blocking the 802.11b transmit range. If you want to allow people with B receivers to receive a signal... leave it disabled. If you only use G mode, then sure enable it.



soccerdude said:


> Also where can I find the latest firmware... that is if I need to get it upgraded.


The WRT54G hase 6 versions, look on the bottom of it to find which you have. Then go to www.linksys.com and select support, downloads... Select wrt54g (and version)



soccerdude said:


> And also what is DHCP and DHCP renew?  Does it have to do with my ip address?


DHCP is Dynamic Host Communication Protocol. It basically allows a new pc to be assigned an IP from a local pool of addresses. If you wish to Re-Assign an address if the computers are connected use the renew portion.

Thanks


----------



## soccerdude

Thank you very much and one more thing, is it really easy to find out my pw if I leave it one a 64bit encription?  And also if I don't upgrade my firmware what can happen?


----------

